# Dexter versus Jersey for a house cow



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

So, by the end of the month we will be living on a farm with not only two barns but pasture and pond as well YAYWOOOHOOOOOOO!

Sorry, the happy keeps running over lol.

After we all settle in and get the animals we already have settled in and sorted, we will be searching for a house cow and I want a Dexter but my mum wants a Jersey :fussin:

In a head to head contest, which one do you prefer and WHY?


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

First is the amount of milk you require. A Jersey gives more milk. She also eats more, so it makes sense to keep a cow that makes only as much milk as you'll need and want to pay for.

Second is the calf she'll have. A Dexter makes better beef calves.

Third is the likelihood of having milk related problems. The more milk a cow produces, the more likely it is that she will suffer a milk related problem.

People who want up to 4 gallons a day will have to go for a Jersey, at the least. The most common scenario with a Dexter cow is to milk out a gallon per day and let her use the rest to raise a fat beef calf.

There are also the Dexter/Jersey crosses, which lie somewhere in between the two.

Jerseys are a great family cow, with pleasant dispositions. I like my Dexters because they are so gentle they are like family pets.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Never had dexters but have been around a lot of jerseys there beef is good there milk is rich BUT they have a higher rate of going down after there 2nd calf or 3rd calf and they need calicum injected 

some are fine but there is a chance for it to happen and you have to deal with it fast or they will die 

sorry cantcan't help you with the dexters not too many around here


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Having never had a cow we are trying to decide which to go with. Jerseys that can have health issues or Dexters with less milk but more meat in the calf.

And round here Dexters seem to cost about $4 to $5 hundred LESS than a Jersey.

But we drink lots of milk, four of the five of us are big milk drinkers but then again, 3-4 GALLONS is aLOT of milk to drink but then again, we likes our butter and cheese too and we do have pigs but then again, a gallon a day should be enough for even the biggest milk drinkers but then again.................

You can see, its going to be a BIG decision for us, its a HUGE investment to make but, as my 7 YEAR OLD SON has beard hairs on his neck, it has GOT to be done!!!


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I would say base your decision on the selection of temperament. Temperament in a milk cow is sometimes more important than amount of milk, especially if said milk is inside an angry cow.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been doing a bit of inquiring in my area. An Amish man told me that many Amish are choosing Dexters.

They are able to easily obtain fresh milk and meat for their families without having to invest in large homesteads.

It is my understanding that they can be bred for either milk or meat as they are known to be dual purpose. So if you are looking for a Dexter with strength in dairy, you will want to pay special attention to those features. The same would be true if meat were your priority.

We're interested in the Dexter breed for dairy at some point and to grow out the calves for meat. One or two cows at the most.

I understand there are also long and short-legged Dexters. You may want to be aware of that as well.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

Even if you want more milk, I would go with two Dexters. That way you don't have all your eggs in the same basket. You can also time them so they are not dry at the same time and you are never without fresh milk. The other thing to think about is what you want to do with the milk. Jerseys will give you better cream separation for things like butter. Dexters are know to have more naturally homogenized milk which would be better for drinking in my opinion,but they say it doesn't separate as well.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

I love, love, love my Dexters! I don't milk them (I have stripped the cow out, but haven't actually milked, as I have my dairy goats).

If you are new to cattle, the size difference is actually quite remarkable and would be less intimidating even between the two breeds.


----------



## kwagner21 (Oct 12, 2004)

I would also think availability of a bull would be an issue. around here there are a million jerseys so it would be no problem to find a bull to get them bred, but if you had a dexter, you would also need a bull because very few other people have dexters or at least research to make sure one is available. and keep in mind if you plan to sell them they might not be as easy to sell, because they are not as common, or easier to sell because no one else can find them. I know it doesn't help you any, just something else to think about and very dependent on the are you live in.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Here's a Dexter breeder in Florida:

http://moonlitoaksranch.blogspot.com/

Contact her, arrange a visit and see for yourself if Dexters are for you.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

genebo said:


> Here's a Dexter breeder in Florida:
> 
> http://moonlitoaksranch.blogspot.com/
> 
> Contact her, arrange a visit and see for yourself if Dexters are for you.


That is a GREAT idea!!!


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

You might consider watching for a crossbred heifer who is half Jersey. In my area, many dairies breed their first-calf heifers to a beef bull that has a low birth weight score. My house cow was an Angus/Jersey cross who gave Jersey-type milk but had the hardiness of an Angus. Never even a hint of milk fever, which seems to pop up so often in homestead Jerseys because the genetics are too milky, but the feed isn't formulated with enough sophistication. We bred her back to an Angus bull so the calves were the best possible beef -- being 1/4 Jersey they had the growth and muscling of the Angus but the sweet flavor of the Jersey. I milked that cow for 7 years, until it was necessary for me to go to work full-time, and then we turned her out to pasture to raise calves until she was 17.


----------

